# Auglaize County Game Warden



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

FYI - This county has a new game warden and he is very strict and will give you a ticket for the littlest thing. I was walking a long with two of my friends when I was visting my parents **** hunting and just had a walking light. He gave me a ticket for no fur takers permit. I have never received a ticket before in my life. I would've of thought a warning would do since I didn't know any better but not for this guy.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I think most game wardens are pricks. In huron county, my uncle was pushing a woods for us when we got checked. He had already shot his deer and had no gun with him. When the game warden asked for his license he showed it to him. However, my uncle and and his 10 year old daughter had purchased their deer tags at the same time and he just kept them together so she didn't lose hers. He was given a ticket for having her liscense on him even though he didn't have a gun. I think sometimes they could just use some common sense, but most of them dont have any.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry to sound bad , but the old saying that " ignorance is no excuse" seems to fit here. It's the game warden's job to enforce the law , it's your's to know the law. **** hunting is hunting a fur bearer ....... it would be like hunting deer without a permit. I was ticketed when I was very young for a minor offense and since then have made sure I know the rules before I head out. Don't blame the officer for doing his job ; learn from it and never get another ticket.
Tim


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

T-180 said:


> Sorry to sound bad , but the old saying that " ignorance is no excuse" seems to fit here. It's the game warden's job to enforce the law , it's your's to know the law. **** hunting is hunting a fur bearer ....... it would be like hunting deer without a permit. I was ticketed when I was very young for a minor offense and since then have made sure I know the rules before I head out. Don't blame the officer for doing his job ; learn from it and never get another ticket.
> Tim


I agree with ya T-180, I commend the officer for being out there and doing his job. Too bad there are not more officers out there to catch the people committing the more serious violations.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They print the new regulations every single year, and you should get a booklet every time you buy a license. It states very clearly that a furtakers permit is needed to hunt furbearers. You went hunting without a license and got caught. Doesn't seem like the "littlest thing" to me. They print those booklets for a reason. It's nobody's fault but your own if you didn't bother to read it.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

A227986. Just wanted to let you know that that prick you are talking bout is me. lol jk. i have not had the pleasure of getting checked yet. CANT WAIT.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't think you guys actually READ the whole thread!!!!!!!!! I was walking along with just a walking light. I had no gun, no dogs, no spotlight. I did have a hunting license but not a fur takers permit. I went up to my parents for one evening because my dad was having surgery the next day. My friend called me about a boat he was looking at and said hey I am going **** hunting do you want to walk along since you will be up at your parents. I said sure. To make a long story short I got a ticket. The guy treated us like crap. I just would have liked to been treated better. He sat in his truck for an HOUR and told us to wait while he was checking everything over. I follow the law and hunt responsible. I think I will just spend my money in Kentucky and say the heck with Ohio's stupid fur takers permits crap. I am sure some idiot hungry for more money came up with that permit. I am fighting it in court on Wed. so I will let you know how it goes. I have heard some stories since my ticket that others guys have had problems with this warden so I am glad it wasn't just us he was a prick to.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Eye Spy said:


> I think most game wardens are pricks. In huron county, my uncle was pushing a woods for us when we got checked. He had already shot his deer and had no gun with him. When the game warden asked for his license he showed it to him. However, my uncle and and his 10 year old daughter had purchased their deer tags at the same time and he just kept them together so she didn't lose hers. He was given a ticket for having her liscense on him even though he didn't have a gun. I think sometimes they could just use some common sense, but most of them dont have any.


It says in the Ohio revised code that it is illegal to carry the deer tag of another person. The officer was only following the law, your uncle was not......


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

a227986, again, you haven't read the laws carefully. If your any part of the hunt, you must have a license. Can you prove you didn't shoot anything? Nope. He was doing his job.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think just like any other professional, you'll find good game wardens and you'll find bad game wardens. I know many, many years back & aprox 4 game wardens ago, we had a bad one in Hocking County. This man had LOTS of issues. I remember the state really got him on the fact that he kept the weapons he confiscated, among other things. This guy was barely able to retire from the job due to the problems.

I myself had issues w/ a specific game warden once. *Edited, as I do not want to get into the "Why"s for privacy issues.* I called him up (back then their home #'s were listed in the yearly reg books, not their voice mails) and we talked about it, so to speak. I also spoke to some other folks from Columbus too.

I think for the ones mentioned about there are two dozen good law abiding Gamer Wardens/ODN Officers/Park Rangers, etc.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I've been checked in Fulton county about every year, I take my hat off to these officers in my county and even surrounding areas. the officer is doing his job and mets hundreds of cocky errogent, know it alls everyday, everybody expects a break when caught, I was my first time ever officers, common, these guys put up with alot of stuff to put it nicely, Alot depends on the way thier treated. Read the laws...follow the laws, if your not sure about something, dont do it, ask first..a two minute phone call might save ya a ticket.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

As Magis stated, the officer has to presume you are guilty because you DO NOT have proof otherwise. You should be more frustrated at yourself for not knowing the law than with the officer who was just doing his job.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

If your ASSISTING another hunter your required to have the proper license/s


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...than too lax in my opinion. I wish I had a few of those guys down here during gun week. 

lg_mouth


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> a227986, again, you haven't read the laws carefully. If your any part of the hunt, you must have a license. Can you prove you didn't shoot anything? Nope. He was doing his job.


Can he prove I did shoot something?????? We will see in court tomorrow. The law states no where that if your just walking along you need a fur takers permit. I might have to pay I might not. I think if you all experienced what I experienced on that night then you would side with me. If I lose then Ohio will not see another dime of my hunting money. I still have to fish there because I know to many good crappie lakes and spots


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

while i can understand your frustration,the law is still the law.i'm sure it was innocent eneough,and maybe you didn't know the law,but the fact remains,you were breaking it.
here is an excerpt from the dnr regs that makes it perfectly clear.
he doesn't have to prove you shot anything because as you can see in the below reg.,you were "assisting in the attempt" in the eyes of the law.
you may or may not get a break,depending on the mood of the court,but that does not mean you weren't guilty.
just stating the facts.
and in my opinion,upholding the game laws does not qualify a warden as a prick.of all the ones i've met,none have given me that impression.


> HUNTING means pursuing, shooting, killing, following after or on the trail of, lying in wait for, shooting at, or wounding wild birds or wild quadrupeds while employing any device commonly used to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds whether such acts result in such killing or wounding or not. It includes every attempt to kill or wound and every act of assistance to any other person in killing or wounding or attempting to kill or wound wild birds or wild quadrupeds.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

FYI - This county has a new game warden and he is very strict and will give you a ticket for the littlest thing. I was walking a long with two of my friends when I was visting my parents **** hunting and just had a walking light. He gave me a ticket for no fur takers permit. I have never received a ticket before in my life. I would've of thought a warning would do since I didn't know any better but not for this guy


i read this again and this is what u said( that u was walking along with two of your friends when u was visiting your parents **** hunting.) u didnt say anything about a walking light. and u admitted that u went along with your buddy **** hunting, in your other post. either u was really hunting or just going along u should of had a fur takers permit. i would say the game warden was doing his job 

just my opinion

i would have to say misfit just cleared it all up right there on what the law says


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

I agree with most of the others on here. I am glad to see a warden actually doing his job. I think its alright for them to cut you some breaks sometimes, but they cant do it all the time. He did the right thing, he did what he gets paid for. I hope to become a game warden in the near future. I will seek revenge on this skums around here.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Trap,

Don't think of it as Revenge, as Revenge is a dangerous thing. Revenge can turn someone in an authoritative role into the same type of person that they are suppose to protect against. I was going into that field, even signed papers & spent the weekend @ HT College, but finally decided against it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

I know mellon, I was j/k. Why did you decide against it?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I to thought about going to HT college out of high school. I decide against it because I wanted to make some money!! HA!! My aunt did go there and get her degree. I did visit a few times and the school was pretty cool when I used to go visit. The game warden I ran into had zero communication skills and couldn't carry a conversation with you if he tried. It was just a very bad experience. I just hope he becomes better with his communication when discussing and incident and not talk over people talking when they are talking to him. I guess he will learn this with experience. I talked to his boss on three seperate occasions since then so I think they now understand. Good luck Trap on your quest. I hope I never run into you if you become a game warden after reading some of your post on this website. HA!! I practice catch and eat when fishing


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

I thought hocking looked pretty nice also, and I absolutly love the location. Its right next to thousands of acres of public land. Really pretty area. I know GW dont make the most money but if you stay with it job advancement seems to be pretty good. I just want a career that I will enjoy instead of dread. 

hhaha better hope you dont run into me with a full stringer!!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

The Game Warden is an officer of the law. He/She is to be respected if you expect any sort of leniancy. It sounds to me like you were trying to explain your way out of the ticket and he was hearing none of it - as I expect he would. You see, maybe he was trying to send a message that you had better tow the line in his jurisdiction. Man, no matter how you try and paint the picture the warden just keeps coming up rosier and rosier. 

By the way, let us know how your day in court went.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

how did it go in court on wednesday?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

It wasn't what i expected. It was just the preliminary hearing to make your plea and then a court date is set within 45 days of that. I live 2.5 hours away from where this happened so I didn't want to have to take another day off work and drive back up. The judge said I could explain my story if I pleaded guilty. I did plead guilty and he reduced it from $65.00 to $50.00. It was a little scary because the judge could've of done a lot worse. I think he said I could get 60 days in jail and lose my license for 2 years. He let me tell my story and he understood. I would of definetely pleaded not guilty if it happened in Clermont County where I live. I learned a lot sitting in court and watching about 30 cases before mine. Don't get a DUI because you have to pay lots of money. It is pretty sad to see some of the situations people are in but others where pretty comical to watch.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I would give you a break. Now about those good crappie spots??? friend.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd say the fifty bucks was a pretty cheap lesson - now you know to follow the law to the letter. Most of the wardens I've been checked by have been pretty decent people if shown a little respect. They deal with some total idiots on a daily basis so I'd expect them to be a little jaded when it comes to listening to somebody's story. I'm sure they've heard more than their share of fairytales.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a question similar to the situation. if 4 people are on a boat, all adults, and 3 of the 4 people are fully licensed and fishing but the 4th person is unlicensed and the boat is stopped, do they get a ticket, or do the desrve to get a ticket. 
part two of the question...if the 4th un-licensed person helps carry rods on or off the boat, but does not fish, or if the pick up a fish that has fallen on the the deck, do they get a ticket for assisting in the fishing?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe he deserves a ticket if he does that. Wh even try to get buy without a licenses if your going to be out on that boat. By picking up the fish he is indeed fishing. If someone ask him to pass a rod to him, he's guilty. Pay the cheap rate for a licenses and you never have to worry. remember these wardens have a job to do, They are upholding the laws THAT"S ALL!! they are not trying to be hard asses, just doing their job.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I asked the judge if I video tape a deer hunt for a friend do I need a license and he said yes. I would need a hunting license and a deer permit. 
I would say yes you would need a fishing license if you went along in a boat that is fishing. I know it sounds crazy but what you going to do. I like to have law and requirements but some aspects of it are just down right stupid. I guess I would have to make a career move if I want to do anything about it.


----------

